# David Bowie vs Country Music



## fredyfreeloader

Today I started to listen to a new album by one Luke Bryan some new hot country singer. I got about three songs in and shut it off. I noticed a new album by Bowie so I thought I'd just have a listen, I'm damn near all the way through and not even being one of his fans. I think Bowie's album is far superior, it seems the new country is even more nasal than I remembered. I can't stand listening to someone sing who sounds like he has his nose permanently plugged.
:rockon2:


----------



## Diablo

not sure what youre asking/saying....is that you like Bowie better than country? fine 
im sure most country fans wouldnt care for Bowies moaning either. theyre 2 different genres.

i dont mind the music of new country, which is pretty much just rock with some lapsteel guitar sprinkled in, but i hate the vocals, esp the men, and even more so, when theyre just dripping in a southern accent, as if theyre trying to convey country cred.
and as I said in the other post about Bowie, hes very hit and miss with me as well.


----------



## guitarman2

I like David Bowie and I like country music.


----------



## Woof

guitarman2 said:


> I like David Bowie and I like country music.


David Bowie - Tin Machine - Bus Stop - YouTube :banana:


----------



## Steadfastly

I don't like pretty boys and I can't stand Bowie.

When it comes to country, some of the new country is pretty close to pop. I've got nothing against either but it it's country, I like good country and the same goes for pop music.


----------



## mhammer

It's probably not fair to compare a new performer, still exploring and searching for their own musical identity, with someone who has been in the game for over 40 years, and had the luxury of mingling with so many other artists of considerable stature and maturity. One would expect certain undefinable qualities in the latter that you wouldn't find in the former.

Ultimately, whatever other trappings accompany it, a good song is a good song, and a bad one is a bad one. People who work in any idiom are capable of generating one. Although certainly when there are marketing opportunities, and money to be made, from an idiom, one tends to hear a lot more bad ones than good ones.

I lived through surf, British Invasion, psychedelia, punk, disco, pub rock, new wave, "new romanticism", and so many other trends, and can confirm there is good and bad in all.


----------



## guitarman2

Steadfastly said:


> I don't like pretty boys and I can't stand Bowie.
> 
> When it comes to country, some of the new country is pretty close to pop. I've got nothing against either but it it's country, I like good country and the same goes for pop music.



Whether the artist is a pretty boy or not isn't a consideration for me as to whether I appreciate their music or not. I understand for most teenyboppers it is.
I don't really like much of the new country, which is basically just 70's style rock but I have to play for most of my gigs. Some of it is ok but alot of it tends to sound the same. I love breaking out the old vinyl and listening to good country singers with lots of soul like Merle Haggard, Keith Whitley, Ricky Skaggs, Alison Krauss, Rhonda Vincent, etc. I guess some of them are pretty boys/girls and some are not. I could care less.


----------



## WCGill

Ian Tyson said awhile back that a lot of the new country was a lot like candy, sweet at first but doesn't last long. It's a lot worse now than when he said that, mostly a procession of new faces and voices rehashing the same old tired stuff.


----------



## Diablo

WCGill said:


> Ian Tyson said awhile back that a lot of the new country was a lot like candy, sweet at first but doesn't last long. It's a lot worse now than when he said that, mostly a procession of new faces and voices rehashing the same old tired stuff.


Dont all musicians from the "good 'ole days" say things like that though? I think theyre biased/prejudiced. theres good and bad stuff (And a lot of muddy in between) from all eras as well. if you didnt grow up with a lot of the old stuff or have a particular passion for it, it would sound the same as well.

On a similar note a few yrs ago I was watching hockey with an older uncle when a clip from a "classic game" came on, and he made a similar comment about how much better the game used to be than it is today...I couldnt help but laugh....so much slower and less athletic, goalies diving and flopping with little rhyme or reason (or success), etc. Our memories colour things in an unfairly favorable light. we all think we were better than we were.


----------



## Milkman

I like Bowie and I like old country, bluegrass and mountain music.

I dislike new country, not because it's new, but because it sounds and looks phony to me(big hats, no cattle).


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Diablo said:


> not sure what youre asking/saying....is that you like Bowie better than country? fine
> im sure most country fans wouldnt care for Bowies moaning either. theyre 2 different genres.
> 
> i dont mind the music of new country, which is pretty much just rock with some lapsteel guitar sprinkled in, but i hate the vocals, esp the men, and even more so, when theyre just dripping in a southern accent, as if theyre trying to convey country cred.
> and as I said in the other post about Bowie, hes very hit and miss with me as well.


I think you hit on the main reason why many people today dislike country, every male singer has this god awful nasal southern drawl that for most of them is just plain fake, there are Canadian country artists who do that as well. As for my liking Bowie more than country in my OP "I said Bowie's album was far superior to the country album". I AM NOT A BOWIE FAN I just felt that his new album "THE NEXT DAY" was much better produced and written than the whining nasal drip sound of most country albums today. That having been said there are a few good young new country artists around and there are those older ones who have been around for many years, even decades. I could just as easily have compared country to almost any well known entertainer like Alicia Keys or Michael Bubble and liked them better but in this case I just happened listen to and appreciate the Bowie album more.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Steadfastly

guitarman2 said:


> I don't really like much of the new country, which is basically just 70's style rock but I have to play for most of my gigs. Some of it is ok but alot of it tends to sound the same. I love breaking out the old vinyl and listening to good country singers with lots of soul like _*Merle Haggard, Keith Whitley, Ricky Skaggs, Alison Krauss, Rhonda Vincent, etc.*_ I guess some of them are pretty boys/girls and some are not. I could care less.


On the above, I have to agree with you but I don't view any of those artists as pretty boys or girls. They are all excellent artists with songs that mostly said something. That is getting harder to find these days.


----------



## Steadfastly

nkjanssen said:


> You judge music based on how "pretty" the performer is?
> 
> That's just stupid.


Bowie is anything but pretty; just the opposite, in fact. Yes, I base whether I like the music of a certain performer based on his character. If I wouldn't invite them into my home, I won't do so through the TV, internet or radio either.


----------



## guitarman2

Steadfastly said:


> Bowie is anything but pretty; just the opposite, in fact. Yes, I base whether I like the music of a certain performer based on his character. If I wouldn't invite them into my home, I won't do so through the TV, internet or radio either.



So just to confirm, you think "pretty boy" is a character trait (a negative one?) and not an appearance trait? This would be new to me. If I set the bar at who I would invite in my home based on their character I fear I might have a very slim catalogue of music.


----------



## Diablo

Steadfastly said:


> Bowie is anything but pretty; just the opposite, in fact.* Yes, I base whether I like the music of a certain performer based on his character. If I wouldn't invite them into my home, I won't do so through the TV, internet or radio either*.


wow....that seems so limitting, considering how many rock stars act inappropriately, illegally etc.
pretty much just leaves Michael Buble, Phil Collins and Sting.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Diablo

nkjanssen said:


> I hear Sting's a bit of an asshole.
> 
> It maybe just leaves Buble.


Then that's pretty much just a mancrush


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> I hear Sting's a bit of an asshole.
> 
> It maybe just leaves Buble.


Yea, and he'd want to do hours upon hours of tantric meditation in your living room. If you're not down with the pretty boys, how can you abide the naked men twisting themselves in to pretzels on the floor to improve their sexual prowess?

Life's too short to limit yourself IMO.

The new Bowie album is. So. Fucking. Good. I'm floored he can conjure up that kind of brilliance still.


----------



## WCGill

Bowie's an artist, country music is a machine.


----------



## Steadfastly

Diablo said:


> wow....that seems so limitting, considering how many rock stars act inappropriately, illegally etc.
> pretty much just leaves Michael Buble, Phil Collins and Sting.


You forgot Alison Krauss and Alan Jackson. 

Seriously, there are many more but there are many that wouldn't get through my front door or my speakers, no matter how talented they may be.

Yes, I'm a stickler for keeping drug crazed, boozed out, demon worshipping whackos out of my home, but my children turned out okay for it just the same.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, I'm a stickler for keeping drug crazed, boozed out, demon worshipping whackos out of my home, but my children turned out okay for it just the same.


And yet, you consort with the likes of us.


----------



## bagpipe

Steadfastly said:


> I'm a stickler for keeping demon worshipping whackos out of my home


I'm a stickler for keeping God worshipping whackos out of my home, but each to his own!


Is that new Bowie album available streaming anywhere? I liked the single but I'd like to hear more of the album before plunking down my dollars.


----------



## mario

bagpipe said:


> I'm a stickler for keeping God worshipping whackos out of my home, but each to his own!
> 
> 
> Is that new Bowie album available streaming anywhere? I liked the single but I'd like to hear more of the album before plunking down my dollars.


It is streaming for free at the itunes store. Sounds really good!


----------



## fredyfreeloader

bagpipe said:


> I'm a stickler for keeping God worshipping whackos out of my home, but each to his own!
> 
> 
> Is that new Bowie album available streaming anywhere? I liked the single but I'd like to hear more of the album before plunking down my dollars.


I heard it on iTunes yesterday it is available for listening free for a limited time and there are 14 tracks


----------



## ezcomes

nothing is as it was...

country isn't country...remember when country was just a guy and a guitar...maybe a lead, standup bass and a drum...then the 80's came along...and that country wasn't your daddy's country...you listen to country now, and it could be considered rock compared to its origins

blues is the same way...an old fart carrying on with either an acoustic or a dobro...which then became an electric guitar and band, now Blues is Kenny wayne Shepherd and Joe Bonamassa...is there anything wrong with that? no, but the music progressed...

rock'n roll was originally buddy holly and bill haley...then the 60's changed what rock was...70's changed it again...it took a new life thru the 80's-90's...and now rock is Nickelback and the Foo's

one wo/man's golden era is another wo/man's $hit era...

to me its how it sounds...if the song doesn't fit the singer/band...chances are i won't listen to it...i'm not a big fan of the pop-country movement, i more prefer the roots country music today...

[video=youtube;CJwCwGDqiWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJwCwGDqiWg[/video]


----------



## Guest

bagpipe said:


> Is that new Bowie album available streaming anywhere? I liked the single but I'd like to hear more of the album before plunking down my dollars.


Full album is available for streaming preview in iTunes.


----------



## Morkolo

Steadfastly said:


> You forgot Alison Krauss and Alan Jackson.
> 
> Seriously, there are many more but there are many that wouldn't get through my front door or my speakers, no matter how talented they may be.
> 
> Yes, I'm a stickler for keeping drug crazed, boozed out, demon worshipping whackos out of my home, but my children turned out okay for it just the same.


I like Alan Jackson too but from what I understood he likes to hit the bottle pretty hard and had an affair, doesn't bother me but if you're looking for pristine image coming out of your speakers you might want to go somewhere else. Pristine marketing image, yes... but I'm not fooling myself with that.


----------



## Steadfastly

bagpipe said:


> I'm a stickler for keeping God worshipping whackos out of my home, but each to his own!


Me too. All whackos, actually. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## Steadfastly

Morkolo said:


> I like Alan Jackson too but from what I understood he likes to hit the bottle pretty hard and had an affair, doesn't bother me but if you're looking for pristine image coming out of your speakers you might want to go somewhere else. Pristine marketing image, yes... but I'm not fooling myself with that.


I've never heard that but it's true that many artists have a great image for many years and then, eventually, some very undesirable personality traits are revealed about the person. With some others, they fall prey to the pressures of the industry or peer pressure of their associates. You don't have to be in the music industry for that to happen, of course, but the pressures and dangers are definitely much greater there than in the general populace.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## J-75

Diablo said:


> when theyre just dripping in a southern accent, as if theyre trying to convey country cred.


+1 Ya, they're all overplaying that rough, tough, Texan too much. They all look like bronc riders on the CMT videos.
'Course, all the non-country videos have some hot lookin' what's-her-name singing inane lyrics while wearing an outfit that would embarass Tina Turner, (not that I'm complaining). Point is, today, it's all about the sizzle, never mind the steak.


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> Or maybe they fall into the demon-worship category in any event.


They had sympathy for the devil. Can you really look past that kind of emotional connection? Banned for life is my guess.


----------



## Milkman

I don't investigate the personal habits or inclinations of artists, but if they choose to throw it in my face ....

For example, I don't listen to Ted Nugent or Toby Keith.

Shut up and play yer guitars dudes.


----------



## bluzfish

Truthfully, I should never play my own guitar if I were to judge the worthiness of the music by the player's human shortcomings. I would also be homeless if I were to never let what I consider to be sinners, secular or religious, past or present, into my home. I admire Rufus Wainwright's talent even though I'm not gay. I eshew drugs but I listen to Jimi Hendrix. The list goes on. We live in an imperfect world. C'mon, it's just music. I enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Guest

Years ago at work, one of the ladies commented on how she loves Rod Stewart.
One guy says that he hates him. I asked why. His reply was "'cause he sucks __ck!".
I then asked him if he likes Judas Priest (big metal fan btw). "of course .. they're the best!"
When I told him about Rob Halford, his face went blank, then red. Not sure if he listened 
to their albums after that.


----------



## Milkman

Well, and I mean this in the most heterosexual way, I tend to be more accepting of man love than of gun love.

But, when I listen to Queen or Bowie, I don't hear the gay. I hear beauty.

For some reason when I listen to the Nuge, all I hear is NRA.. blah blah, from my cold dead hands..blah blah blah.


----------



## Steadfastly

nkjanssen said:


> So what happens when someone becomes unwholesome? Does that invalidate their entire back catalog or would you just not listen from that point forward? What about someone who cleans up? Like the Rolling Stones? Would you like most of Mick Jagger's solo work, but not listen to "Beggars Banquet" or "Exile on Main Street"? Or maybe they fall into the demon-worship category in any event. What about someone like, say, an Amy Grant - as wholesome as they come, but then sleeps with a married man, but then marries him? Does she go from wholesome to unwholesome to re-wholesome? Or is it possible to "re-wholesome"?
> 
> It must be exhausting having to research the personal lives of every single artist you might want to listen to.


Do you really want to know the answer or are you just upset because my values are not the same as yours? Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## ezcomes

Milkman said:


> But, when I listen to Queen or Bowie, I don't hear the gay. I hear beauty.
> 
> For some reason when I listen to the Nuge, all I hear is NRA.. blah blah, from my cold dead hands..blah blah blah.


this has some validity in it...if the world was just more accepting of the music, genuine music...we'd probably wouldn't be having a discussion like this...

Gaga is no different than any other pop star, but its here 'antic's that give her popularity and why people go see her...meanwhile, others sing from the heart and live debt-laiden life...

Ian Thornley has a great quote


> I was just trying to make music that I wanted to hear. There was no, How is this going to compete with the latest Bieber release or with whatever is going on at radio? It's not my place and it never really has been. I've been moulded to try and fit into that a couple of times and it's never really worked. So it was nice to break out of that and make a record of music that I wanted to make.


its the cookie cutters that rule the world...but even then, if you can accept it, there is some beauty in the music...

i'm not a fan of Gaga...but when Halestorm covered Bad Romance...that to me, was beauty...whereas, Gaga fans would probably say the opposite

[video=youtube;ZO7NN9w9Z_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO7NN9w9Z_g[/video]


----------



## Diablo

Milkman said:


> Well, and I mean this in the most heterosexual way, I tend to be more accepting of man love than of gun love.
> 
> But, when I listen to Queen or Bowie, I don't hear the gay. I hear beauty.
> 
> For some reason when I listen to the Nuge, all I hear is NRA.. blah blah, from my cold dead hands..blah blah blah.


Ya, I wish musicians keep their political views to a minimum as well, not just the right wing ones, but the hypocritical, sanctimonious left wing ones are just as bad, Bono for example. Although I can't say it prevents me from enjoying their music...I just tune out when the know-it-all high school dropout isolated pampered privileged celebs start talking their nonsense, instead of hanging on their every word, like some fans because supposedly selling a lot of CDs has made them wise to know what ails the world and how to fix it (with our money, while they clutch their hundreds of millions of dollars).

and you're right, if ppl tuned out entertainers due to their sexual preferences, we'd have little left beside Frank Sinatra and Metallica.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Milkman said:


> I like Bowie and I like old country, bluegrass and mountain music.
> 
> I dislike new country, not because it's new, but because it sounds and looks phony to me(big hats, no cattle).


That's about all I could say on it without being incredibly insulting to the 'new country'.


----------



## Steadfastly

nkjanssen said:


> No, I'm honestly curious.


The answer, is it depends. No one is perfect and while we shouldn't judge others, we do have the right and responsibility to protect ourselves and our families from association with others, whether by personal contact or through film or other digital means. While being reasonable would not include be a recluse, being reasonable also means being careful of what entertainment crosses the line for me. 

Each of us chooses the same for themselves and often for their family as well. They are all personal choices reaping the benefits or the dangers included in our choices. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## fredyfreeloader

I was sitting thinking about music, country,pop, rock and blues. Many names came to mind, one that I hadn't heard mentioned for a while was Glen Campbell I had first seen him at the PNE sometime in the late 1960's I remember wondering what a country boy was doing playing the type of songs I was hearing, man that sucker could play. I learned many years later that this guy was one of the hardest working session men in LA. He played on records done by Bobby Darin,Ricky Nelson, Dean Martin,Nat King Cole, Frank Sinatra, Elvis Presley and a whole bunch more. He also had a very successful recording career of his own, his own TV show and some movie work he even did one with old John Wayne. To me he took the best of country married it to pop and came up with something that truly crossed over and was accepted by many people. IMO he was and still is one of the country greats. Unfortunately he is now suffering from Alzheimer's.


----------



## Steadfastly

nkjanssen said:


> So what is it about David Bowie that makes you think your family needs to be protected from him?
> 
> Again, honestly curious.


If you're truly interested, you can PM me. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## bagpipe

nkjanssen said:


> Your issue with Bowie is a secret?


Maybe he's afraid Bowie will sing a demeaning song about him:

[video=youtube;lPGud5z_SHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPGud5z_SHE[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

I've never seen that before. I can't stop playing it and laughing! Thanks, man. Whew. Wow. OK, back to work now... if I can.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Censoring one's family from something rather than allowing them to purge/ignore things on their own is a dangerous practice. Oppression and suppression is almost an identical concept.


----------



## ezcomes

Milkman said:


> I like Bowie and I like old country, bluegrass and mountain music.
> 
> I dislike new country, not because it's new, but because it sounds and looks phony to me(big hats, no cattle).



i originally missed this part...and i agree wholly!


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> Your issue with Bowie is a secret?


You'll find out when you PM him. 
Sounds like you're trying to troll him out IMO.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> You'll find out when you PM him.
> Sounds like you're trying to troll him out IMO.


He started it with his rather homophobic-sounding comment and follow-on posts about sanctity of his home and what not. If he wants to play coy now and do the school yard "I have a secret" stuff, he should get called out for it. Don't want people to look behind the curtain? Don't give them a reason to by voicing your opinions online. I don't think he's being trolled at all.


----------



## Steadfastly

smorgdonkey said:


> Censoring one's family from something rather than allowing them to purge/ignore things on their own is a dangerous practice. Oppression and suppression is almost an identical concept.


So you would allow your children to play with dynamite, loaded guns and used condoms? It would be terrible to protect them from being blown up, shooting themselves or someone else or getting an STD.


----------



## Steadfastly

nkjanssen said:


> Your issue with Bowie is a secret?


I didn't think you really wanted to know. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## Roryfan

Steadfastly said:


> smorgdonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Censoring one's family from something rather than allowing them to purge/ignore things on their own is a dangerous practice. Oppression and suppression is almost an identical concept.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would allow your children to play with dynamite, loaded guns and used condoms? It would be terrible to protect them from being blown up, shooting themselves or someone else or getting an STD.
Click to expand...

Used condoms? My mother always told me that herpes came from toilet seats. It wasn't easy to learn to poop standing up but I eventually got the hang of it. Kinda like barre chords.


----------



## sulphur

Used condoms, guns and dynamite?

That sounds like a regular Saturday night in Sudbury. 8)


----------



## bluzfish

Steadfastly said:


> So you would allow your children to play with dynamite, loaded guns and used condoms?


Sure... well, the first three anyway...


----------



## fredyfreeloader

So we started out with Bowie and country music, now we have kids playing with dynamite, loaded guns and getting STD's. Now that's one hell of a country song, there's no damn way Bowie can beat that. That's even better than sex, drugs and Rock and roll.


----------



## shoretyus

fredyfreeloader said:


> So we started out with Bowie and country music, now we have kids playing with dynamite, loaded guns and getting STD's. Now that's one hell of a country song, there's no damn way Bowie can beat that. That's even better than sex, drugs and Rock and roll.


[video=youtube;IeOPhh_DgPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeOPhh_DgPA[/video]


----------



## Guest

iaresee said:


> laristotle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find out when you PM him.
> Sounds like you're trying to troll him out IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> He started it with his rather homophobic-sounding comment and follow-on posts about sanctity of his home and what not. If he wants to play coy now and do the school yard "I have a secret" stuff, he should get called out for it. Don't want people to look behind the curtain? Don't give them a reason to by voicing your opinions online. I don't think he's being trolled at all.
Click to expand...

After re-reading this morning (had a few wobbly pops when I originally posted last night), 
I agree with you. @nkjanssen, Please accept my appologies. My comments were out of line.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## smorgdonkey

Steadfastly said:


> So you would allow your children to play with dynamite, loaded guns and used condoms? It would be terrible to protect them from being blown up, shooting themselves or someone else or getting an STD.


If you are stupid enough to read *that* into my statement, then you should donate your brain to science.


----------



## Steadfastly

nkjanssen said:


> I honestly do. Seriously.


Then PM me and tell me why you seriously want to know. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## fredyfreeloader

nkjanssen said:


> It also happens to be the name of my new punk band.


Your band is named used condoms, guns and dynamite, now that is a DYNAMITE punk name.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## sulphur

UCGDs!

I want a Tshirt!


----------



## sulphur

Did David Bowie beat you with a blue/green Strat Steadly?

What's up with the PMs, that's like whispering now. 8)


----------



## Steadfastly

sulphur said:


> Did David Bowie beat you with a blue/green Strat Steadly?
> 
> What's up with the PMs, that's like whispering now. 8)


PM me if you want to know. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## guitarman2

I'm not sure I understand why Bowie would be someone you'd take a stand against for personality traits. He was a little wild in the 70's (drugs, parties, girls) and now he's probably a respectable family man, probably a grandfather. I'm not sure as I don't know his personal life even though he's one of my favorite artists. But if what I'm thinking is accurate then he's probably no different than 98% of the posters in this forum. I was a 1970's/1980's drug consuming, beer drinking, skirt chasing, law breaking degenerate. Now I'm a middle aged father of 3, grandfather of 4 with a 9 to 5 professional career, law abiding with a mortgage. Been married only once and still to the same women for 25 years, who is a ministers daughter. Yet I guess I would not be allowed in steadfastly's house.


----------



## guitarman2

Steadfastly said:


> PM me if you want to know. Regards, Steadfastly



PM Sent.......


----------



## Roryfan

sulphur said:


> Did David Bowie beat you with a blue/green Strat Steadly?
> 
> What's up with the PMs, that's like whispering now. 8)


[video=youtube;g8f_XCH3zmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8f_XCH3zmM[/video]


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Roryfan

nkjanssen said:


> guitarman2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM Sent.......
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I'll see what the explanation is.
> 
> I assume its because he thinks Bowie's gay or bisexual, which I don't think he actually even is. I'd always understood that he kind of made the whole thing up as part of his androgenous early-70's Ziggy/Aladdin Sane persona. Regardless, if you won't tell us your beef with Bowie, at least tell us - are Judas Priest, Queen, Rufus Wainwright, Long John Baldry, Elton John, Ashley MacIssac, Husker Du, Cole Porter, Tchaikovsky, Aaron Copeland and pretty much all 80's pop also all banned from your house?
Click to expand...

 How about Queen w/ Paul Rodgers fronting them?


----------



## guitarman2

nkjanssen said:


> Me too. I'll see what the explanation is.
> 
> I assume its because he thinks Bowie's gay or bisexual, which I don't think he actually even is. I'd always understood that he kind of made the whole thing up as part of his androgenous early-70's Ziggy/Aladdin Sane persona. Regardless, if you won't tell us your beef with Bowie, at least tell us - are Judas Priest, Queen, Rufus Wainwright, Long John Baldry, Elton John, Ashley MacIssac, Husker Du, Cole Porter, Tchaikovsky, Aaron Copeland and pretty much all 80's pop also all banned from your house?


I'm positive I read many years ago that David Bowie purposely let out the false rumour that he was gay. His agent thought it was career suicide but Bowie ended up more popular because of it.


----------



## guitarman2

Quoted wrong post.


----------



## guitarman2

nkjanssen said:


> Me too. I'll see what the explanation is.
> 
> I assume its because he thinks Bowie's gay or bisexual, which I don't think he actually even is. I'd always understood that he kind of made the whole thing up as part of his androgenous early-70's Ziggy/Aladdin Sane persona. Regardless, if you won't tell us your beef with Bowie, at least tell us - are Judas Priest, Queen, Rufus Wainwright, Long John Baldry, Elton John, Ashley MacIssac, Husker Du, Cole Porter, Tchaikovsky, Aaron Copeland and pretty much all 80's pop also all banned from your house?



Did you get an explanation yet? Was this just an empty promise?


----------



## mario

I guess I'm a little off topic but I just downloaded Bowie's new album. Sounds terrific....best thing he's done in years.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

mario said:


> I guess I'm a little off topic but I just downloaded Bowie's new album. Sounds terrific....best thing he's done in years.


No your not off topic, thats what I was saying in the OP, great album.


----------



## mario

fredyfreeloader said:


> No your not off topic, thats what I was saying in the OP, great album.


I know....but the thread morphed into something about Bowie allegedly being some sort of degenerate. I can only speak for myself but I feel he's a great artist that's never been afraid to take chances musically. I saw the "Heroes" tour way back (...I'm old) at MLG and it is still in my top 10 of concerts I attended.


----------



## Guest

I've got to do a 30 km drive to rehearsal tonight. It rush hour, Bay Area traffic, that's going to take me an hour. I am a-okay with that because I have this album to listen to on the way there.


----------



## shoretyus

iaresee said:


> I've got to do a 30 km drive to rehearsal tonight. It rush hour, Bay Area traffic, that's going to take me an hour. I am a-okay with that because I have this album to listen to on the way there.



And no snow .....:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Diablo

nkjanssen said:


> No response. Still waiting.


Why dont we let that whole thing die?
I dont want to become the lightning rod for this, but if someone has particular morals that get in the way of music appreciation of certain artists, thats their business or their loss. 
We all have to tolerate and respect each others differences, but we dont have to like them. 
I personally, will never be able to appreciate the work of Chris Brown, or for that matter any rapper that eludes to a history of gang violence and proudly displays their gunshot wounds i.e. 50 Cent, Ice-T, because it violates my moral code...and I hold grudges. And that wont change even if they "find Jesus", appear on a tv show or commercial and "seem like a really nice guy" or release the next "Thriller" cd.
And Im sure some day someone will accuse me of not being tolerant as well. And Im fine with that. To be truly liberal, we have to accept those that arent as liberal as us as well. I dont personally understand liberal witchhunts or outing. The logic doesnt compute.


----------



## guitarman2

Diablo said:


> Why dont we let that whole thing die?
> I dont want to become the lightning rod for this, but if someone has particular morals that get in the way of music appreciation of certain artists, thats their business or their loss.
> We all have to tolerate and respect each others differences, but we dont have to like them.
> I personally, will never be able to appreciate the work of Chris Brown, or for that matter any rapper that eludes to a history of gang violence and proudly displays their gunshot wounds i.e. 50 Cent, Ice-T, because it violates my moral code...and I hold grudges. And that wont change even if they "find Jesus", appear on a tv show or commercial and "seem like a really nice guy" or release the next "Thriller" cd.
> And Im sure some day someone will accuse me of not being tolerant as well. And Im fine with that. To be truly liberal, we have to accept those that arent as liberal as us as well. I dont personally understand liberal witchhunts or outing. The logic doesnt compute.


Hey if he doesn't want to explain thats his right. But he offered an explanation and I'm just trying to understand. He asked that we PM him and thats what I did. If he's just playing games perhaps his character is not above those that he criticizes. 
At this point I'd be willing to let it go and know that I would take him a lot less serious in the future.


----------



## Diablo

guitarman2 said:


> Hey if he doesn't want to explain thats his right. But he offered an explanation and I'm just trying to understand. He asked that we PM him and thats what I did. If he's just playing games perhaps his character is not above those that he criticizes.
> At this point I'd be willing to let it go and know that I would take him a lot less serious in the future.


Ya, that PM thing was pretty stupid. But he's a long time poster, whos made a lot of valuable contributions here.
We all say and do stupid things from time to time, I vote we give him a pass on it and let him save face.


----------



## guitarman2

Diablo said:


> Ya, that PM thing was pretty stupid. But he's a long time poster, whos made a lot of valuable contributions here.
> We all say and do stupid things from time to time, I vote we give him a pass on it and let him save face.


Yup fair enough. I thought about it. And you are right.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Its a good read to be sure


----------



## smorgdonkey

Anyway, I think Bowie is fantastic. To me, he is one of the most under-rated and most famous artists out there...and having those two traits at the same time is difficult.


----------



## guitarman2

smorgdonkey said:


> Anyway, I think Bowie is fantastic. To me, he is one of the most under-rated and most famous artists out there...and having those two traits at the same time is difficult.


I idolized Bowie from the time I first heard Space Oddity until his last good album (In my opinion) "David Live" After that I though he kind of went disco, which was a bad word to me back then. I never got in to anything he did after that. I still listen to my vinyl copies of "Diamond Dogs, "Space Oddity", Ziggy Stardust", "Aladdin Sane", etc.


----------



## bagpipe

Diablo said:


> Ya, that PM thing was pretty stupid. But he's a long time poster, whos made a lot of valuable contributions here.
> We all say and do stupid things from time to time, I vote we give him a pass on it and let him save face.


Time for a group hug and we can move on ?????


----------



## guitarman2

Milkman said:


> I like Bowie and I like old country, bluegrass and mountain music.
> 
> I dislike new country, not because it's new, but because it sounds and looks phony to me(big hats, no cattle).


[video=youtube;HJPqu4F4Au4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJPqu4F4Au4[/video]


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Roryfan

nkjanssen said:


> As far as I'm concerned, anyone can hate anybody they want for any reason they want in the privacy of their own home - gays, blacks, asians, muslims, natives, women, whatever - go ahead and hate everybody different from you in any way for all I care. But if you bring that out in a public forum, you have to expect to get called on it for the bullshit it is. Here, Steadfastly wasn't even really getting called out. He was just being asked to clarify a statement that implied that he hates Bowie because he thinks he's gay. He said he'd clarify it and then refused to. Makes no difference to me really. It does put his character in a different light, though.


Somewhat on topic...warning NSFW.
[video=youtube;9nNJk6xhCxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nNJk6xhCxw[/video]


----------



## fredyfreeloader

guitarman2 said:


> [video=youtube;HJPqu4F4Au4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJPqu4F4Au4[/video]


The fake southern drawl, the whining voice in this song, singing the same drab boring lyrics mated to a worn out melody that's been done a thousand times before is exactly why I don't listen to new country and one reason I started this thread in the first place. 
A second reason is, I started this thread with tongue planted firmly in cheek just for the hell of it. I would rather listen to David Bowie than the new country drivel like this.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## shoretyus

fredyfreeloader said:


> The fake southern drawl, the whining voice in this song, singing the same drab boring lyrics mated to a worn out melody that's been done a thousand times before


You nailed it. Aren't you at the very least add your special touch to the " three chord merryground "? ..... I got nothing.....and I got to 2:45..

Love Bowie or not ..he got that part right. You know the song 2 bars in ......


----------



## guitarman2

nkjanssen said:


> Hey, I got the PM! He didn't actually say anything he hasn't already said in this thread, though. Just that Bowie's outlook on life doesn't meet Steadfastly's standards. I honestly think he's confusing him with someone else.
> 
> One thing that's clear - trying to figure out what Steadfastly hates and why he hates it would most definitely be a huge waste of time.


I appreciate that he provided his explanation as promised but I don't think we should discuss any details openly in the forum as for some reason he chose to respond privately so I'll respect that and state enough said.


----------



## guitarman2

fredyfreeloader said:


> The fake southern drawl, the whining voice in this song, singing the same drab boring lyrics mated to a worn out melody that's been done a thousand times before is exactly why I don't listen to new country and one reason I started this thread in the first place.
> A second reason is, I started this thread with tongue planted firmly in cheek just for the hell of it. I would rather listen to David Bowie than the new country drivel like this.


I agree with you that most of the new country is crap worn out melodies, etc. But as far as the "fake southern drawl", you have to remember alot of these guys are American and are from the south, so I don't think its fake.


----------



## NGroeneveld

Steadfastly said:


> I don't like pretty boys and I can't stand Bowie.


I still haven't seen a definition of 'pretty boy' here from you. What exactly do you mean by that? Is this some sort of derogatory term? And no I'm not going to PM you. You made public comments, you can explain them publicly.


----------



## guitarman2

NGroeneveld said:


> I still haven't seen a definition of 'pretty boy' here from you. What exactly do you mean by that? Is this some sort of derogatory term? And no I'm not going to PM you. You made public comments, you can explain them publicly.


My interpretation of pretty boy isn't anything to do with a sexual orientation if thats where you're going with this. I think of pretty boy as someone who is very good looking and has a career that is manufactured with the good looks as a major part of the package and not necessarily talent. 
A non pretty boy would be someone like Lyle Lovett. Very good talent, no looks to speak of. A pretty boy example is someone like David Hasselhoff. Talent... is questionable but popular in the looks department. Or at least was at the height of his career.
Based on that definition I'm not one for pretty boys either but I don't hold it against them if there is talent present.
Maybe we should just leave this guy alone now and let it rest.


----------



## sulphur

guitarman2 said:


> I agree with you that most of the new country is crap worn out melodies, etc. But as far as the "fake southern drawl", you have to remember alot of these guys are American and are from the south, so I don't think its fake.


That dude in the vid is from New Brunswick. Maybe southern New Brunswick?


----------



## guitarman2

sulphur said:


> That dude in the vid is from New Brunswick. Maybe southern New Brunswick?


I haven't seen other vids from him but keep in mind this is a stab at the new country genre we're talking about. 
So I take it that the drawl is part of the sarcasm


----------



## bluzfish

sulphur said:


> That dude in the vid is from New Brunswick. Maybe southern New Brunswick?


Down in Texas one time, I was in a restaurant and in a conversation with the server, I asked her where she was from. When she said she was from right there in Dallas, I remarked that she had no detectable accent. She said "Oh, I lost that years ago because I think it makes a person sound kind of dumb and uneducated". Her words, not mine, but kind of a fresh outlook from a southern born and raised gal...


----------



## fredyfreeloader

guitarman2 said:


> I agree with you that most of the new country is crap worn out melodies, etc. But as far as the "fake southern drawl", you have to remember alot of these guys are American and are from the south, so I don't think its fake.


Quite a number of Canadians are of the impression that all Americans have a drawl of some sort, unfortunately that is a myth. Someone who has studied the American English language can tell which state someone is from and even go so far as to tell you what part of a particular state that person is from. The drawl or accent varies from state to state and within regions in the southern states as well as within states and cities such as New Yawk and Chicago, different burrows have different accents. People from the Ozark areas sound different than people from Nashville. Texas, New Mexico or Wyoming etc. When you hear country singers from such southern cities as Seattle Washington with the same drawl as all the other country singers it's fake. Some of the new country singers are actually from the south but they don't all have the same accent when they're at home, just get them on a country record and they all sound the same, like they have a pickle stuck up each nostril. There are some good new country singers but they are in the minority and they don't have a bad case of nasal drip going all the way through every song. The good ones sound just like any other normal American or Canadian, if you listen you can actually understand all the words in their song(s).


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## fredyfreeloader

NGroeneveld said:


> I still haven't seen a definition of 'pretty boy' here from you. What exactly do you mean by that? Is this some sort of derogatory term? And no I'm not going to PM you. You made public comments, you can explain them publicly.


Alright already, enough about this pretty boy stuff I'll show you a real pretty boy and that should put a end to all this fighting and feuding. Don't you know that you let sleeping dogs lie. Well this dog your chasing is dead already, leave the poor bugger alone. Amen. 

View attachment 2490


----------



## NGroeneveld

fredyfreeloader said:


> Alright already, enough about this pretty boy stuff I'll show you a real pretty boy and that should put a end to all this fighting and feuding. Don't you know that you let sleeping dogs lie. Well this dog your chasing is dead already, leave the poor bugger alone. Amen.
> 
> View attachment 2490


Okay!!!!!!!


----------



## J-75

Witch hunt over? Time to play nice again.


----------



## smorgdonkey

J-75 said:


> Witch hunt over?


No, we're still looking for a random famous person to hate.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

smorgdonkey said:


> No, we're still looking for a random famous person to hate.


Damn good thing I'm not infamous anymore or I might be up the well known creek, no paddle hell no canoe, just me in my bare feet and my undies. Now that's a thrilling picture, new nightmare for everyone .


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Diablo

nkjanssen said:


> If you think that was a witch hunt, you don't know from witch hunts.


Witch hunt, no. 
Badgering, yes.

all much ado about nothing. A simple eye roll and "whatever" would have sufficed, without forming a politically correct posse.
or would it have been better to have another longstanding members name to add to the "where is he?" thread, over a minor indiscretion?


----------



## Steadfastly

Oh, and when it comes to Bowie and Country Music, Bowie ain't even in the picture. And yes, I do have strong opinions.:rockon2:


----------



## bluzfish

Other's strong opinions make me think. I like that. Life would be a vast plain of sameness without opposing views. The real danger is suppression of free thinking.


----------



## Steadfastly

bluzfish said:


> Other's strong opinions _*make me think*_. I like that. Life would be a vast plain of sameness without opposing views. The real danger is suppression of free thinking.


Unfortunately, bluzfish, you're a dying breed. People are no longer taught to think and reason.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## bluzfish

I think you may be missing the point of what I said but I will always defend your right to disagree.


----------



## Diablo

nkjanssen said:


> Seriously? The guy makes vagely homophobic comments and people are appalled that people ask him to clarify? How DARE he be asked to explain what he meant! It's a witchunt!! Then he gets lauded as a true independent thinker! A Renaissance man for our times! What a load of nonsense. Being a racist, homophobe or a mysogynist does not make someone an intellectual or a rebel. It makes them small-minded.
> 
> And that's my last word on the subject.


i think your exaggerating things quite a bit on both sides
It really isn't against any laws to not embrace or agree with other ppls choices, ways of life, morals etc. and even if I don't agree with them, I dont see them as phobic, hateful etc. why trade one kind of labelling with another? I'm sure the poster treats ppl with respect publicly, and that's all anyone can ask. 
They have a right to be small-minded if they want, or are unable to accept things differently.

obviously you both have very strong convictions/beliefs, so at least have that in common but aren't going to argue it to some sort of happy place. Now you both know where you stand with each other (each others beliefs), so i doubt more run-ins will occur.


----------



## smorgdonkey

How about getting a petition going to ask Bowie to do a country album?


----------



## fredyfreeloader

smorgdonkey said:


> How about getting a petition going to ask Bowie to do a country album?


Now that would be a scream. Bowie with a southern drawl. Howdi you'all ah'd laak ta intruduce maself ah'm David Bowie country staaar extraaordinary. OOOOWIE!!!


----------



## guitarman2

smorgdonkey said:


> How about getting a petition going to ask Bowie to do a country album?


To be serious I think Bowie is talented enough to put out a country album that would shame most current country artists, it that is what he wanted to do.


----------



## Morkolo

nkjanssen said:


> Seriously? The guy makes vagely homophobic comments and people are appalled that people ask him to clarify? How DARE he be asked to explain what he meant! It's a witchunt!! Then he gets lauded as a true independent thinker! A Renaissance man for our times! What a load of nonsense. Being a racist, homophobe or a mysogynist does not make someone an intellectual or a rebel. It makes them small-minded.
> 
> And that's my last word on the subject.


I know you're upset but really? I don't take this stuff too seriously to say the least and had a chuckle at some of the statements I've read here. When you read it over though this all started over a member stating that this guy....










is a pretty boy.

Not exactly a hill worth dying on.


----------



## Steadfastly

And you would invite that ^^^^ home to dinner in front of your wife and kids?


----------



## starjag

Steadfastly said:


> And you would invite that ^^^^ home to dinner in front of your wife and kids?


A renaissance man indeed!


----------



## Milkman

Steadfastly said:


> And you would invite that ^^^^ home to dinner in front of your wife and kids?


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## guitarman2

Steadfastly said:


> And you would invite that ^^^^ home to dinner in front of your wife and kids?


We have to remember that is the persona he uses for stage for entertainment. The same as Alice Cooper, who is reported to be a very nice guy, plays a part in his stage productions, Not unlike a hollywood actor. For example Anthony Hopkins plays a cannible serial killer in a movie. But would you let that alone determine whether you'd invite him in to your home?
Now take someone like Chris Brown. He's a good looking fairly decent looking fellow. But in real life he badly abuses his girlfriend. Regardless of what part he plays in his entertainment life, I would hold the fact that he's a woman beater against him and would not invite him in to my home.


----------



## Steadfastly

guitarman2 said:


> We have to remember that is the persona he uses for stage for entertainment. The same as Alice Cooper, who is reported to be a very nice guy, plays a part in his stage productions, Not unlike a hollywood actor. For example Anthony Hopkins plays a cannible serial killer in a movie._* But would you let that alone determine whether you'd invite him in to your home?*_
> Now take someone like Chris Brown. He's a good looking fairly decent looking fellow. But in real life he badly abuses his girlfriend. Regardless of what part he plays in his entertainment life, I would hold the fact that he's a woman beater against him and would not invite him in to my home.


Yes, that movie was demonic. Anyone playing that role is not someone I would associate with. Also, anyone who stoops to that level to get noticed is not someone who I feel is good association. There are lots and lots of artists who don't do that and have excellent careers and are seen as pretty average people by and large. Examples are the Beatles (except John was a little weird), Vince Gill, The Beach Boys, The Guess Who, etc.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Steadfastly said:


> And you would invite that ^^^^ home to dinner in front of your wife and kids?


I don't have to worry about the kids their in their forties now. The grandchildren see this kind of thing on a regular basis as there are gay and lesbian kids in school and there are also drama classes where the young dress up, virtually every aspect of entertainment has people playing roles, that does not mean these people are subhuman so we should just discard them or put them away in a closet somewhere so we only have to see them when we want to be entertained or just lock them up forever. There are any number of entertainers that I don't feel are should be allowed out in public to entertain not because they are gay, not because they are black, not because they are any minority, just simply because they are not good entertainers/singers/musicians, if they can entertain me I will listen and talk to them as long as they are not pedophiles "you fuck" with the kids you don't belong in my world you belong locked up forever. Would I invite David Bowie home to meet my wife if I didn't I'd be sleeping on the sofa for a month or two .


----------



## keto

Steadfastly said:


> And you would invite that ^^^^ home to dinner in front of your wife and kids?


Holy 40 years ago, Batman!


----------



## bagpipe

Steadfastly said:


> And you would invite that ^^^^ home to dinner in front of your wife and kids?


Woo-hoo! And we're off again ......


----------



## smorgdonkey

I wouldn't invite that home to dinner...I'm pretty sure that I saw *dynamite, loaded guns and used condoms* on him.


----------



## WCGill

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, that movie was demonic. Anyone playing that role is not someone I would associate with. Also, anyone who stoops to that level to get noticed is not someone who I feel is good association. There are lots and lots of artists who don't do that and have excellent careers and are seen as pretty average people by and large. Examples are the Beatles (except John was a little weird), Vince Gill, The Beach Boys, The Guess Who, etc.


Please define "weird".


----------



## loudtubeamps

Steadfastly said:


> Unfortunately, bluzfish, you're a dying breed.
> People are no longer taught to think and reason.


 Holy crap, seriously? Guess it's time to stop the though process, what a relief. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## loudtubeamps

J-75 said:


> +1 Ya, they're all overplaying that rough, tough, Texan too much. They all look like bronc riders on the CMT videos.
> 'Course, all the non-country videos have some hot lookin' what's-her-name singing inane lyrics while wearing an outfit that would embarass Tina Turner, (not that I'm complaining). Point is, today, it's all about the sizzle, never mind the steak.


 Speaking of rough Texan's...Lyle Lovett - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Don't get me wrong, I think Lyle is an amazing artist, just doesn't fit the mould of the typical country singer, thank god.


----------



## bluzfish

Steadfastly said:


> And you would invite that ^^^^ home to dinner in front of your wife and kids?


I may request that he put on some pants, but sure, why not? It would make for some interesting dinner repartee and some enlightening family conversation after dinner.


----------



## Milkman

bluzfish said:


> I may request that he put on some pants, but sure, why not? It would make for some interesting dinner repartee and some enlightening family conversation after dinner.


Plus, he's freaking David Bowie.

It would be an honour.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Milkman said:


> Plus, he's freaking David Bowie.
> 
> It would be an honour.


Yeah...and you probably allow your wife to vote.


----------



## Milkman

smorgdonkey said:


> Yeah...and you probably allow your wife to vote.



LOL, yes she gets to vote, AND I no longer make her walk two steps behind me in public.


----------



## sulphur

bluzfish said:


> I may request that he put on some pants, but sure, why not? It would make for some interesting dinner repartee and some enlightening family conversation after dinner.


If he were to wear pants, wouldn't that allow him to smuggle used condoms, dynamite, or guns?

I say let him in with the Ziggy get up.


----------



## bluzfish

sulphur said:


> If he were to wear pants, wouldn't that allow him to smuggle used condoms, dynamite, or guns?
> 
> I say let him in with the Ziggy get up.


True, true... but I'd have to put the plastic cover back on my couch.


----------



## mario

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, that movie was demonic. Anyone playing that role is not someone I would associate with. Also, anyone who stoops to that level to get noticed is not someone who I feel is good association. There are lots and lots of artists who don't do that and have excellent careers and are seen as pretty average people by and large. Examples are the Beatles (except John was a little weird), Vince Gill, The Beach Boys, The Guess Who, etc.


The Beatles- All four of them were very heavily into LSD. I believe the "Revolver" album was dubbed their acid album.

Vince Gill- I'll give him a pass. Seem's like a likable dude that can play guitar. (Just been informed he cheated on his wife.....no pass for Vince.)

The Beach Boys- Brian Wilson was a pop genius who suffered from heavy drug use and severe mental depression. I saw him being interviewed recently and he is still "out there". His late brother Dennis Wilson was also a heavy drug user.

The Guess Who- Randy Bachman was always clean cut (....I think) but I'm pretty sure Burton Cummings was into "sex, drugs and rock n' roll" during their prime together.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## mario

nkjanssen said:


> Vince Gill cheated on his wife.
> 
> ...and he's a Nashville Predators fan.
> 
> I think we can strike him off the "morally perfect" list on both counts.



I stand corrected.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Don't give Vince the pass...he had an affair with a married woman - DEMON!!


----------



## mario

smorgdonkey said:


> Don't give Vince the pass...he had an affair with a married woman - DEMON!!



OK OK!!!!! LOL...I stand corrected. I must research these artists more carefully.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

smorgdonkey said:


> Don't give Vince the pass...he had an affair with a married woman - DEMON!!


I thought all entertainers did at least the big name ones.


----------



## guitarman2

mario said:


> Vince Gill- I'll give him a pass. Seem's like a likable dude that can play guitar.


Vince Gill cheated on his wife with Christian artist Amy Grant. 
If Vince Gill can't get in your front door its gonna be a lonely house. If I had those standards my own son wouldn't be allowed in.


----------



## mario

guitarman2 said:


> Vince Gill cheated on his wife with Christian artist Amy Grant.
> If Vince Gill can't get in your front door its gonna be a lonely house. If I had those standards my own son wouldn't be allowed in.



I edited my post. I had no idea he cheated on his wife and with someone as wholesome as Amy Grant?????

No pass for Vince!


----------



## guitarman2

Dam I see someones already mentioned Vince Gills transgressions. You guys here know you're country better than I gave you credit for.


----------



## mario

guitarman2 said:


> Dam I see someones already mentioned Vince Gills transgressions. You guys here know you're country better than I gave you credit for.


LOL...I must watch ET with my wife more often!


----------



## sulphur

Vince Gill, no soup for YOU!


----------



## smorgdonkey

You have to research the singers really well, otherwise the Demons take over you too JUST BY LISTENING to their music...not to mention the dynamite, loaded guns and used condoms that start showing up everywhere.

...and you'd better turn down the radio if Madonna comes on or you'll be ducking left and right to avoid the used condoms.


----------



## Milkman

guitarman2 said:


> Vince Gill cheated on his wife with Christian artist Amy Grant.
> If Vince Gill can't get in your front door its gonna be a lonely house. If I had those standards my own son wouldn't be allowed in.


Hell, I'd have to ban myself.


----------



## guitarman2

Milkman said:


> Hell, I'd have to ban myself.


Not me. Its my house and I'm perfect.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

guitarman2 said:


> Not me. Its my house and I'm perfect.



I used to think like that.

Now I realize I'm falsely modest and that's a flaw.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Alright , Already enough is enough you guys and gals have given me enough material for a dozen new country songs maybe even an album, there might even be a Bowie style song in this thread.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

The full Earthling Tour show

[video=youtube;bthsavQi2TM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bthsavQi2TM[/video]


----------



## Guest

Heck, even Bing Crosby let David in.

[video=youtube;DiXjbI3kRus]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiXjbI3kRus[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada

laristotle said:


> Heck, even Bing Crosby let David in.
> 
> [video=youtube;DiXjbI3kRus]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiXjbI3kRus[/video]


I actually remember watching that when it originally aired


----------



## Guest

Me too (ok .. the parents watched).


----------



## Roryfan

Steadfastly said:


> Diablo said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow....that seems so limitting, considering how many rock stars act inappropriately, illegally etc.
> pretty much just leaves Michael Buble, Phil Collins and Sting.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Alison Krauss and Alan Jackson.
> 
> Seriously, there are many more but there are many that wouldn't get through my front door or my speakers, no matter how talented they may be.
> 
> Yes, I'm a stickler for keeping drug crazed, boozed out, demon worshipping whackos out of my home, but my children turned out okay for it just the same.
Click to expand...

I grew up in a small town where they had both kinds of music: country AND western! Just about everything else was deemed to be an instrument of the devil. Not sure what his religious affiliation is, but George Jones is at least 2 for 3.....so much for the wholesome nature of old school country.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Heck, even Bing Crosby let David in.
> 
> [video=youtube;DiXjbI3kRus]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiXjbI3kRus[/video]


A long time family favourite in my home.

Two amazing voices.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Milkman said:


> A long time family favourite in my home.
> 
> Two amazing voices.


Yes, that's my fav Christmas song just because of this version.


----------



## Roryfan

Milkman said:


> A long time family favourite in my home.
> 
> Two amazing voices.


This guy spliced together 2 live videos & matched it up to the original studio recording, kind of a cool vid.

I've always loved the harmonic & rhythmic interplay between David & Freddie on this track, it's the vocal equivalent of Mick Taylor/Keef (i.e. Gimme Shelter).
[video=youtube;V8qm8KPti7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8qm8KPti7A[/video]


----------



## Roryfan

Kinda forgot about this tune. Another great example of Bowie weaving his voice around another fine singer.

[video=youtube;Of1HV4b0ccg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of1HV4b0ccg[/video]


----------



## Milkman

Freddie was a gifted, inspiring performer.

I wish he was still among us. Heck, maybe he is, LOL.
Queen - In the Lap of the Gods... revisited (Live at Wembley 11-07-1986) - YouTube


----------



## NGroeneveld

Roryfan said:


> Kida forgot about this tune. Another great example of Bowie weaving his voice around another fine singer.
> 
> [video=youtube;Of1HV4b0ccg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of1HV4b0ccg[/video]


That is hilarious at 4:06!


----------



## starjag

Looking forward the "David Bowie Pic Of The Day" thread. That would be epic!


----------



## Roryfan

starjag said:


> Looking forward the "David Bowie Pic Of The Day" thread. That would be epic!


How about a "Tina Turner Pic of the Day" thread? That would be a nice way to start the day!


----------



## Guest

you asked for it. lol.


----------



## smorgdonkey

[video=youtube;MIaORknS1Dk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIaORknS1Dk[/video]


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> you asked for it.


Damn you, Larry. I was thinking more of something like this....
[video=youtube;G-RRl74aRlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-RRl74aRlA[/video]


----------



## Roryfan

Or this...
[video=youtube;cZsfLZI1zog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZsfLZI1zog[/video]


----------



## fredyfreeloader

From David Bowie vs country music to Tina Turner, how the hell did we get here. Did I sleep through something or is this the start of Tina Turner vs country music. Did Steadfastly do this ? The plot thickens, the mystery takes a strange twist, no it's none of these things it's just a normal GC thread.

9kkhhd


----------



## bluzfish

Ha ha ha... so true! Just another day in the life at GC.


----------



## Guest

Meanwhile .. back in Hyde Park ..

[video=youtube;ZCjWa7ypZMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_470040&amp;feature=iv&amp;s rc_vid=U6SSR3YY-rc&amp;v=ZCjWa7ypZMc[/video]


----------



## sulphur

For Steadly ...


----------

